# TRW Software



## eZee Prints (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all, 

It's the age old question, what are your thoughts on the TRW software?

I had done a lot of researching over the last few days and come to the conclusion I will download the trial version of TRW software and then purchase it if I can work it. 

When it comes to sending to the graphic to the plotter would I still use the same processes via sign cut or cut directly from TRW or Corel?

Lastly what material dose everyone use for the backing board for the weeded material. I might visit the local craft store for some thin card?

Thanks for reading this and I look forwards to your feedback and replies


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

We've been using the TRW Stone Wizard for the last 4 - 6 weeks and we love it! The features contained are well thought out and the support provided by TRW is top-notch. Sending the design to your cutter is done normally. We use Sticky Flock and keep them on the backing of the transfer tape we use, it works great! 
Hope this helps, Dane.


----------



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

I use the trw stone wiz and really like the way it fills, as well as the video tutorials for every button.

to cut, i use oobling, because i like the cutting controls and the ease of saving different setting for different materials, although its a very pricey solution.


Laurie Schiff


----------



## katruax01 (Oct 12, 2013)

Elvessa said:


> I use the trw stone wiz and really like the way it fills, as well as the video tutorials for every button.
> 
> to cut, i use oobling, because i like the cutting controls and the ease of saving different setting for different materials, although its a very pricey solution.
> 
> ...



Just a heads up for those that don't know... 

KNK Studio has the same cutting options and controls as OOBling as they are made by the same company... 

I love KNK Studio for cutting as it really makes a difference in how your cutter cuts....

You can cut to virtually any cutter with KNK Studio as there are many, many, many cutter drivers available.

KNK Studio is only $149.00 but it does not have the rhinestone specific functions like OOBling...


----------

